# Is there a headlamp deflector for Fiat X250?



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

As the Fiat X250 lamp is large and seemingly has no guide marks for a headlamp deflector, does the standard (rather horrid) Halfords deflector work or do I need very expensive plastic covers with built on deflectors that I saw somewhere?
Alan


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Alan,
You can buy headlamp protectors that have the positions already marked. I think I paid about £30 for mine. You just stick some black tape in the marked places and the job is done.

Alternatively you can look out for a MH with them fitted and note where the marks are  !

Bill
P.S. If you live anywhere Milton Keynes then contact the UK distributor EGR and they might sell them to you direct as they did with me - http://egrautomotive.com/


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Alan

I am not at all convinced that the so-called deflectors work (as deflectors). They could only operate as a Fresnel lens, and that would require highly accurate positioning or it could make matters worse. And the light would need to pass through the glue layer unhindered!!

I think they are just glorified and overly expensive masks. :roll:

That aside (_and someone is bound to say I am talking rubbish!_ 8O ) I would get the protectors as suggested by Bill. Replacing a busted headlamp is eye-wateringly expensive, so the minimal cost of deflectors (from >> here <<) is worth it anyway, and as Bill said, you just use the black masking tapes provided and stick them within the marks. When they wear out a bit of black insulating tape works fine.

Dave


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi Dave
I would be delighted to use ClimAir headlamp protectors but unless I am reading their site wrongly, they do not sell the Fiat X250 (2009) headlamp protector.
I have found the whole headlamp on sale for £75 and a whole protector for £40.
With the large number of people owning this model, I thought I was being a bit dull in not finding a stick on device to comply with the law.
Thanks Dave


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Picture guide to fitting plastic deflectors, which I found helpful:

http://www.deepredmotorhome.com/headlampdeflectors.php


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Most of the stick on deflectors are actually not ,they just block out the light in one area. I now use these ,the latest version from this manufacturer.They are east to fit can be left on for long periods and actually deflect light.they are available from various stores and on line traders eg. 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400013986889?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

not Halfords though,


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks Brian
For the amount of time they will be used, these, I hope, should fill the bill!
Also thanks Mikebeaches for deepredmotorhome. I have seen some of his pictures before but not this set. They rival Haynes for information. Very good.
Alan


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Alan! Here is the page from Climair. OK, it does not show the protectors that I bought from them 4 years ago but it IS the right page. :? :roll: :wink:

http://www.climairuk.com/product.php?productid=3694&cat=0&page=1

The info says:

These headlamp covers fit Fiat Ducato models from 2006 on and help prevent damage to expensive light units. They are easily installed with no drilling and are not affected by automatic car washes. Complete with Beam Benders. Ideal for continental touring, sold as a pair.

As previously stated, they don't have beam benders, just black tape. It can be peeled off after use, and used again. At least the markings are there.

Any good?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the clarification Uncle.

I should have said that the images on the Climair website are mostly all the same (_cheapskates_!! :lol: ) but they certainly do sell the model for the X250 2006 onwards chassis . . . imported from Australia, would you believe!!

Dave


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

My confusion arose with the dates 2006, for I was under the impression (wrongly it would seem) that my model began in 2007. Thanks to you both  
Alan


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

It was quite ironic that, the day my pair of headlight protectors arrived, and before I'd had chance to fit them, I took a high-speed stone hit, right at the top of my windscreen. It chipped the glass and I thought I'd got away with it. But as the crack developed, it became apparent that a new screen would be needed. Autoglass in Grimsby did a fine job for my £60, but I asked them to let me reseal the glass to the scuttle. I'm just so pleased the stone didn't hit a headlight. That would have been sickening! :evil: 

I remember asking on MHFacts if there was similar protection for windscreens and received several suggestions, including mesh screens as seen on police riot vans!! :roll: :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Uncle Norm may have had more trouble escaping Peterborough's worst with this on his windscreen.
Alan


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I bought my deflectors from my Fiat main dealer for £50.they were easy to fit, marked for the blackout, plus a spare set. they have saved me a new headlamp twice now.I leave them on all year round, as with headlights set correctly they illuminate the road well.

cabby


----------

